# Aborechnung



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

_[Hier abgetrennt http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=115454#115454 . (bh)]_

hab ja schon vieles gelesen, aber wie kann ich beweisen, dass ich nie, und erst recht nicht per handy, mit wem auch immer in kontakt getreten bin um über shortpay71 abrechnen zu lassen und zwar eine seite für die ich nie ein abo bestellt habe. unbefugte nutzung des handys ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Der Jurist (31 August 2005)

Die anderen wollen Geld von Dir, also müssen sie beweisen, dass Du auf ihrer Seite warst. Du musst nich beweisen, dass Du nicht dort warst.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*handy-payment*

Kann ich mich auch bei meinem Vetragspartner  weigern, die angefallenen Kosten zu zahlen?

Als ich bemerkte, dass ich komische sms auf mein Handy bekomme, trat ich sofort mit meinem Vertragspartner in Kontakt.
Die erste Dame meinte, sie könne mir da nicht helfen!!!
So nach dem Motto: Pech gehabt!
Als ich ein zweites mal völlig fassungs- und hilflos anrief, war dann dort GOTT SEI DANK ein hilfsbereiter Mitarbeiter am Telefon.
Der löschte meine alte Nr. und gab mir eine neue.

Rechnung von 2 Tagen ungewollten Abo:

19,96€ für 4 sms + 15€ neue Nr.

Muss ich das zahlen???


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

*Re: handy-payment*



			
				speeche schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnung von 2 Tagen ungewollten Abo:
> 
> 19,96€ für 4 sms + 15€ neue Nr.
> 
> Muss ich das zahlen???


Zumindest die 15 € für die neue Nummer ja, da Du ja dafür den Auftrag erteilt hast. Den Rest wird sich der Mobilfunkanbieter sicher auch holen wollen und wenn nicht gezahlt wird, wird (womöglich vorsorglich) de Anschluss gesperrt. Insofern bringt die neue Nummer nichts. Fraglich ist dann auch, ob nicht laufende Kosten über die Altnummer noch auf die neue gebucht werden können - Du hast hoffentlich das Abo gekündigt!


----------

